# Anyone work full-time and own a Maltese?



## yoadrienne (Jan 29, 2008)

I am very interested in adopting a Maltese but work full-time. Although, I do not intend to leave my dog at home all day, 5 days a week. (My parents are retired and have agreed to take my dog while I am at work.) But, I was wondering if anyone leaves their dog at home alone ever for an extended period of time. 

Also, does having another animal help alleviate the dog's loneliness when left alone? I have a cat at home and was wondering if in time, they could be company for one another.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I work 4 days a week with Tuesdays off 8 am to 4:30 pm and hubby works 8 to 4:30, 5 days a week and we have 2!! Granted hubby works where we live so he comes and checks on the Boys a couple times a day but all in all they are alone. 

Pacino is crated because he hasn't earned the trust yet and Ralphie has free reign and they are fine. While I personally do think that they keep each other company they pretty much sleep during the day.

When we first got Ralphie, a year this past November, he had horrible separation anxiety but he has overcome that and he is fine. I believe through our constant rehabilitation with him and Pacino's help he is a well balanced furbaby once again.

That's my story and I will stick to it! LOL

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I work full-time and Paris does just fine. She has free reign of the house but I think she probably hangs out on the couch most of the time. I do go home at lunch.


----------



## yoadrienne (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Paris and Pacino's Mommy! A lot of breeders have made me feel that to leave the dog at home alone would be the most awful thing in the world!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it's fine as long as you have someone (your parents) come in and sit with them for awhile. I always have Bonnie's sitter come in when I'm gone for more than 6 hours or so. I think that having a little brother or sister would help, but even for safety or health reasons, it would be good to have someone come in, just to check on them.

Having said that - which is my opinion only - there are people on this forum who work and leave their babies alone all day, and say that they are fine. I think the main thing is *your* comfort level. My comfort level is having someone come in and break up the time that she's alone.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I work full time. That's what I wanted another Malt after I got Tango. Now I don't feel as bad because they have each other. I keep them in my kitchen behind a baby gate where they have their pee pads, water, toys and their beds. My husband is a consultant and when he is not traveling for work, he works at home and those days Tango and Tillie have his company all day long. I hope this helps.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this is just my opinion, so no bashing...

but i purchased both my malt babies knowing i would be able to offer them time and attention they need. 
after all, maltese were bred for companionship....right?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> this is just my opinion, so no bashing...
> 
> but i purchased both my malt babies knowing i would be able to offer them time and attention they need.
> after all, maltese were bred for companionship....right?
> ...


I totally agree and wish I didn't work. BUT...I do get to work from home every other Tuesday and on the weekends Tango and Tillie are just spoiled rotten.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I work full time and am gone from around 8am until 6pm monday through friday. Lilly sleeps all day long. She is usally stretching when I walk in the door which means she just woke up. She is a completely happy little girl and I don't think that she suffers at all because I work. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> this is just my opinion, so no bashing...
> 
> but i purchased both my malt babies knowing i would be able to offer them time and attention they need.
> after all, maltese were bred for companionship....right?
> ...


Isn't it the same way with children. Children do do better when they have a parent who doesn't work outside the home, but not everyone gets to do that. 

I work full-time, but I do get to go home at lunch. And, I sooooo look forward to all the doggy kisses when I get home in the evening. I don't think any of my three dogs or Angel suffer because I'm not there during the day. They have the run of two large rooms, but I think they sleep most of the time. I think it's fine to have a furbaby and work too.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I work full time... i go home for lunch basically everyday.. unless i have a monthly meeting or something out of the blue... otherwise i always go home for my lunch break. I find myself spending MOST nights home with my pups rather then going out with friends.. haha... so working full time doesnt effect my babies too bad. I also find it to be a better situation to have 2 babies together while i am at work... they keep each other company. 

Just my 2 cents... 

BUT... a side note... as a puppy... its harder to work full time... i was lucky and had my first malt when i was working for my parents so i took him to work with me... and then my second pup i got when she was 16 weeks old... she was alittle bit easier to handle working full time.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I work full time but my dogs come to the office with me - or I get my Mother or sister to dogsit . I am much happier knowing my dogs are getting constant attention and adult supervision at all times - goodness knows what they'd get up to otherwise . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Depending on where you live, you could always check into doggie daycare. They are becoming more and more popular. You could even daycare your baby 2 or 3 times a week instead of all 5 days if it is too expensive. If you have access to a good doggy daycare that has separate areas for puppies, and then keeps same size dogs together, it could actually be beneficial since so many of our babies suffer from separation anxiety. And it would be great for socialization. Just be sure they make everyone present proof of up to date vaccines and that you drop in for surprise visits regularly to make sure the place is clean and well run.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I work from 9-5:00 4 days a week, 6 during tax season. I go home everyday for lunch. I feed and walk Bentley to give him some excerise before I go back to work. On the weekends (tax season only) he comes to work with me. But he is fine while he is at home alone. I think he sleeps most of the day too. He stays in the kitchen with his bed, toys, etc.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I work full time, but Jax comes to work with me. Even though I'm here, he still sleeps most of the day. He looks forward to our little afternoon walk, but other than that he is in his bed sleeping.

Good luck! And if you do decide to get one, be sure to go through a reputable breeder or rescue! :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

My wife and I also both work full time and we were also very conflicted about rather having a Maltese was a good idea or not...


In our case, even though we intended to have 1... we ended up with 2.... which then became 3..... and has been as high as 9... :smheat: :w00t: 


Every pup is different and some may be bothered by being alone ... but most will adjust just fine. Having said this, it is nice to be able to spend extra time with them especially at first and I think it is always a good idea to figure out what the worst case is and then come up with a mitigation plan to deal with it (dog doesn't like being alone so do you get another dog or do you have someone stay with pup during the time you are gone)


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i work and take classes, so my cuppy is on her own for a while. i come home and check on her during the day and she is fine. sometimes ill leave the tv on for her to watch or listen to so she wont be so bored and it wont be so quiet. but most of the time she sleeps ALL day!! i wish i could do that haha!


----------



## vanessan (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hubby and I work full time as well. We do occassionally come home for lunch and spend an hour with Tolbie. I look foward to coming home on time every night to spend time with him. He stays in the kitchen, with toys, water, and food. We also have a radio next to him so that there is constant noise. He's fine all by himself and I think he actually sleeps most of the time because he's just a ball of energy as soon as I get home!!!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

We got our first 2 Maltese in 1985, Angel and Cotton. During our working years we had at least 2 Maltese at a time and up to 5. If we had waited until retirement to get our 1st Maltese, we would have never known the love of Angel, Cotton, Tikki, Bear, Sugar, and Bunny. All of them are now in doggie heaven and they are still in my thoughts and will always be in my heart.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am glad you posted this! I am about to get a new job that will require me to be gone from 7:30 to 3:30, and I am a little worried about Beowulf. I am at home with him, or I take him where ever I go ... even the gym.... :brownbag: I can't help it, he is so cute! But after hearing that a lot of people work similar hours I think he will be fine. I have been practicing putting him in the crate when I am there, and leaving him sometimes when I run errands.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

My husband and I both work full time but we are never off on the same days and I go in about mid-day and he is home by 4:30. I also have a son that is in and out all day long so he is never left alone for a long period of time. We use to leave him for 6 hours a couple of years ago for 6 months and all he did was sleep and eat. He adjust well to whatever we work. Last week I was on vacation and the first day I went back when I got home he was so beside himself to see me. We just don't like to leave him alone for more than 4 or 5 hours because when we do we come home to the living room curtains being pulled down. It has happened several times. The funny thing is when he doesn't greet you at the door then you know he did something he wasn't suppose to do. :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i work full time with very unpredictable hours. the buttercup has endured being home alone for over 12hrs at a time with no ill results. she adapts very well to my schedule, she's very well adjusted, and would very likely be annoyed with a sibling LOL as said sibling may cut into her precious nap time  
when i GOT her, i was a student with 2 part time jobs, but i was able to sneak home for a bit between each of them. she adapted to all my changes very well.

let's face it, many people with dogs work full time. 

i would like to amend my earlier sentence by saying she is not home 12+ hours a day EVERY day. worst case scenario, i do have someone who can check on her, if need be. 
this probably puts me in the category of "people who shouldn't own dogs" but those who put me there can judge me after meeting myself and my dog and seeing firsthand what a buttercup is like 

i hate this topic every time it comes up and i can't bring myself to NOT reply each time :HistericalSmiley: i always feel like some people get their digs in to those of us who work full time for a living without the luxury of coming home for lunch or whatever. not everyone does, by no means, but not everyone is as careful with how they state it as others. there are some people who can say "i dont think you should have a dog when you work full time" in a very non-threatening way, and i respect those that can (and do!) take that approach. :aktion033: 

on that note. the buttercup and i will share a margarita right about now. we will debate politics, world religion, and whether the margarita "on the outside of the glass" (the liquid condensation) or the "inside of the glass" (the gooooood stuff!) tastes better. i always win the third debate


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Hubby and I work full time. I work 4 days a week and he works 5 a week. I can sometimes work a long day (12+ hours), but usually hubby is home after 8 hours or so. Kayla is sectioned off in the kitchen while we are gone. She has her puppy toys, treats, bed, and puppy pads laid out. We also leave the radio on for her. She is a very secure dog and seems to be comfortable when we leave because knows we will return. People are always commenting on how healthy, happy, content, and good-natured she is. 

There was some separation anxiety at first. But I spent a lot of time helping her get adjusted (leaving her for short periods of time aqnd gradually increasing the amount of time left alone, providing a treat before and after work, getting her a lot of snuggle toys and blankets, etc.)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I hate to come across as the paranoid freak here, but we just went through a weekend of trying to get the word out that a home was broken into and the only thing stolen was Pam's beloved little Samantha. Although I would be willing to share advice and options for leaving a dog (occasionally or otherwise) for extended periods of time, I would never be telling this forum and potentially the world if, when, or for how long my dogs are alone in my home.

MaryH


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think there are a lot of people who work full time and leave their Maltese (or any other dog for that matter) home alone. I work full time, always have, and live alone. Prior to falling in love with the Maltese breed, I had a toy poodle who was my buddy for 16 years. Toto and Tuffy have the run of the house, accessibility to their wee wee pads, water and toys while I am gone. They used to have kibble available too but Tuffy is a chow hound and free feeding is no longer is an option. When both were puppies, they were confined to a smaller area until they were wee wee pad trained. 

I'd love to be able to work part time but one of us has to pay the bills and they chose me. I leave the television on for them (or talk radio) and a light if I go out in the evening and they do just fine. We have our little routine when I am leaving the house. Toto usually knows when I am preparing to leave and curls up on my bed waiting for me to say goodbye. Trixie Bell Blonde Girl (oops I mean Tuffy) doesn't realize it until I have my hand in the treat bag and then she lets out a shriek of treat anticipation and just about kills herself to run to the bed where they each get a treat and I say goodbye. The only time they "freak" is when I don't follow this routine and unexpectedly walk out the door to get the mail or run out to get something I left in the car. It's like they are saying "no fair, we had no warning, AND no treat" and bark their little heads off.

As for someone breaking into my home and stealing my dogs, that would be my worst nightmare as I know it was Samantha's mom. But even without working full time, I do have to go grocery shopping, have dr.'s appts., or otherwise go out without my babies and a break-in can happen at any time. The best any of us can do to minimize that risk is to try and make our homes/apts. as secure as possible. If anyone wants to p/m me, I can offer suggestions about that since it's been my line of work for the last 25 years. 

Question for the lucky stay at home maltese lovers. How much interaction do you have with your maltese when you are home? I decided to take a mental health day today (not work) and Toto and Tuffy could care less......they are sleeping!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-I work from 8:30-5:00. Kosmo has an x-pen with food, water, a bed, a pee pad and toys. I come home for lunch when I can-but he does great when I don't.  Then when I do get home from work-I shower him with so much love he probably is like, "MOM!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Question for the lucky stay at home maltese lovers. How much interaction do you have with your maltese when you are home? I decided to take a mental health day today (not work) and Toto and Tuffy could care less......they are sleeping!!![/B]



I've been a lucky stay at home Malt mom for about 5 years, interspersed with college courses. I will be a working mom (hopefully) come this summer. At that point, I will (again - for MY comfort level) have Bonnie's sitter come in to break up the day and give her a little food (she wolfs her food down, so free feeding doesn't work).

Since I've been home, Bonnie and I do interact a little, but you're right, she does sleep most of the day away.

And just as an aside - when I got Bonnie, I worked full time and left her sometimes for close to 12 hours. It's just that since I've been out of work (not my choice) my comfort level has changed.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Both my husband and I work full-time jobs and we have a busy life with kids and schedules. Many times we come home after work, only to leave again for a ballgame etc. Both my fluffs do just fine. It was a little harder as pups...I had to come home more often, but they still made it fine.
I think they mostly sleep during the day while we are gone.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> this probably puts me in the category of "people who shouldn't own dogs"[/B]



I agree, you shouldn't own a dog. You need to surrender The Buttercup to me!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My schedule really varies from week to week with work and school. James works part time at one job and full time at his other job so he is also varies. But we know our schedules at least two weeks in advance so I plan out where the kids will be. My stepdad is the one that usually has them. But James' mom and sister help us sometimes too. Its sooo nice because I for one would never leave my two alone for more than a couple hours. Three at the very very max. I know there are are members here that do leave their fluff kids alone for longer but I just wouldn't do it. I mean it can be done but I rather know my fluffs are having fun while I am gone. I know that when they are left at home all they do is sleep. But when they are with my stepdad or anyone else they get played with, they play with each other, and my stepdad always takes them for walks. 

But like I said this is just how I do things. I like to know that my kids are happy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't work but even if I did I don't see nothing wrong with it.
I have many friends who work and the situation has worked itself out fine..
I wish I did work, maybe then I could get Nemo another one to keep him 
company :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I don't work but even if I did I don't see nothing wrong with it.
> I have many friends who work and the situation has worked itself out fine..
> I wish I did work, maybe then I could get Nemo another one to keep him
> company :wub:[/B]


If you did work and had another one, then you would want to be home with them like I want to be at home with Tango and Tillie!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515385
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I never thought of that!! YOUR RIGHT :wub:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> I am very interested in adopting a Maltese but work full-time. Although, I do not intend to leave my dog at home all day, 5 days a week. (My parents are retired and have agreed to take my dog while I am at work.) But, I was wondering if anyone leaves their dog at home alone ever for an extended period of time.
> 
> Also, does having another animal help alleviate the dog's loneliness when left alone? I have a cat at home and was wondering if in time, they could be company for one another.[/B]


if you are wanting to adopt i think you are doing a wonderful thing and the baby in question would be lucky to come back to a loving home whether you work or not. granted i dont work long hours but on the rare occasion i have been out a while cosmo just sleeps untll i get back. i find getting up a bit earlier to walk cosmo round the park really starts both our days off nicely as well.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I wouldn't own a maltese or any toy breed if I had to work full time unless they had a buddy AND someone to let them out several times a day, perhaps a dog walker or sitter. Everyone is entitled to an opinion and mine is why have a companion dog if you can only give them a couple hours a day of companionship. 

I realize people have to work as I did for many years. I however waited until I had the amount of time to devote to them that I feel justifies having a dog. In my case that took twenty years of being in the work force before I no longer had to be. Everyone has to do what they personally feel comfortable with in the decision to be a pet owner. Whenever this topic comes up the stay at homers tend to get bashed as much as the people who work. Hopefully one of these times we can agree to disagree. 

Even some of you who having a maltese and working is going well for have to admit there are some toy dogs and dogs period who cannot be alone for long periods of time without developing separation anxiety,destructive behavior and the like. You happen to have taken a chance and it worked out but being alone all day doesn't work for every dog- the shelters can attest to that.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Even some of you who having a maltese and working is going well for have to admit there are some toy dogs and dogs period who cannot be alone for long periods of time without developing separation anxiety,destructive behavior and the like. You happen to have taken a chance and it worked out but being alone all day doesn't work for every dog- the shelters can attest to that.[/B]


i agree. and the buttercup is one of the lucky ones that does not mind being at home alone. she's a good egg, and has never had any kind of separation anxiety, destructive behavior, or any of that. i'm very lucky, and i will sing that from the highest mountain top. 

in our current living situation, she loves the fact that the upstairs dogs come down to visit her once in a while, but she knows that once they come near her beds in the kitchen (she's gated in the kitchen when i'm gone), it's on. LOL. her beds are HER beds 

not every dog (of any breed) can be left home alone for extended periods of time. i will be the first to admit that. but i hate being pigeonholed into the "working people cant/shouldnt have dogs...ever!" label. just throwing that out there


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm one of those that doesn't see anything wrong with working full time when you have pets, if the pet has the temperment to be able to handle it and still gets quality time with their owner. 

But this is one of those topics where we can all agree to disagree because there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I understand your point completely about not wanting to be pigeonholed- we are all intensely maltese lovers here and nobody can be faulted for that  and thankfully the maltese breed seems to be pretty adaptable from all the collective experiences shared on this forum. I am glad for that because if my situation ever changed and I had to be away more I am comforted knowing this breed would very likely do better than I think. (Maybe I am just fooling myself that they need me sooo....lol :smheat: )


----------



## Lambiepye (May 10, 2007)

I work full time and have two malts and a cat. I am gone from home from 7:30 to 5:30 and my pups and cat do quite well. I always tell them where I'm going when I leave (mommy's going to work or mommy's going to the store) and they seem to accept this. I believe they sleep all day anyway and when I get home I try and spend maximum time with them then. They have the run of three rooms (all vinyl-floored, in case!) and I think when they're not sleeping they manage to amuse themselves. If they were in crates, I definitely could not leave them all day. They don't seem to mind when I go to work but Chloe gets very upset when I turn off the TV before leaving, as she is totally addicted to watching TV. I would leave it on for her but I'm afraid I'd come home to her in a little limp puddle on the floor, exhausted from barking at all her "favorite" commercials. 


Laura
Mom to furbabies Chloe, Maisy, and Lightfoot the huge cat.




> I am very interested in adopting a Maltese but work full-time. Although, I do not intend to leave my dog at home all day, 5 days a week. (My parents are retired and have agreed to take my dog while I am at work.) But, I was wondering if anyone leaves their dog at home alone ever for an extended period of time.
> 
> Also, does having another animal help alleviate the dog's loneliness when left alone? I have a cat at home and was wondering if in time, they could be company for one another.[/B]


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

If you do decide to go ahead and get 1 (or 2) maybe you can schedule some time off of work when you first bring them home so that you can go through that bonding time.

Linde', Monet and Mozart


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

with massimo being epileptic there would be no way i could properly care for him if i worked full time. and if i did work full time i would feel guilty and extremely anxious leaving him for an extended period of time, wondering if he was ok.

however, my mother has small dogs (min pins) and works from 5am to 7pm on occasion. they do well, but i do go over during the day to spend some time with them and take them out (when the weather permits). i take mass and mini over to play and they have a wonderful time together.  

i don’t see anything wrong with working full time and having a maltese if it works for you and your dog. each and every situation is different, in mine it's just not possible.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a stay at home mom and am home most of the time. But then there's weekends and summer vacation and we tend to be on the go more. Ollie seems to do fine in both settings. There's days in the summer when we go to the beach all day and then there's days when they play at home in the pool all day (I have a rough life, lol). I don't think Ollie LIKES being home alone, but I don't think he's upset about it. He shows no stress or anxiety--I think that's what you have to watch for--if your dog shows signs of stress, anxiety, destruction, etc. it's only fair to come up with a plan to accommodate them. I don't like it when people get a dog and don't think ahead about these things and then "oh well, the dog isn't working out here so we'll get rid of him." You know? If I ever had to go back to work, I don't know what I'd do--I'd have to play it by ear. My first thought is I'd get a companion for Ollie. BUT my plan is to be at home until my kids graduate from school--that's in another 12 years, lol. I hope I'm blessed to have Ollie that long, but, in all honesty, before I got him I knew that if he lived a full life that by the time the girls were gone, Ollie most likely would be too  Then I'll decide about work, dogs, etc. etc.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I work practically full-time, which means about 30 hours a week (home all day on Fridays, work Mon-Thurs 9-4). My husband worked full time (Mon-Fri ^;00 - 4:00). We got Midis during this work schedule and started crate training him with a puppy pad in one end of the crate and his water and baby blanket at the other end. He somehow held his pee and poo until my husband got home and took him outside. Midis was home alone from 3 months to date from 8:30 a.m. until 4:00 p.m. He never cried or barked when we left and has been happy to hop into his kennel/crate when I leave for work in the mornings. His great breeder had already pretty much trained him to know that the crate was his safe place, so we didn't have a lot to do there.

He's now a little over a year old. My husband has recently been laid off. Now he is home all day and Midis has been also barking in his crate at night and sleeping with us the majority of the night. I had always allowed him to come into the bed with me when Greg got up at 5:00 a.m. to go to work, but now it's really turning into all night every night. So, Houston: We may have a problem. I can see the writing on the wall, when Greg gets his next job and we are back to Midis in the crate for several hours of the day.

I think it boils down to the dog's temperment and then to what the dog is used to. Obviously, Midis was fine when we were both working pretty much full time, thanks to his temperment and what he was used to. Now he may have a problem when we go back to that schedule. Ugghh!!! But what can I say? I love my snuggly, little, sleepy puppy. 

Cyndi


----------



## kkfashionista (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't own a maltese -- but I have 4 furbutts - 1 yorkie, 2 yorkie mixes, and 1 lhasa.

I do stay at home right now. I don't see it always being that way though.

I have to say.. they sleep most of the day and play together anyhow regardless of if I'm here.

I work on my business and fill orders in my office and they run around and do their thing 

They seem very happy with that 

I really think it can work with a full time job if the commitment to them is there and there's time made at other points in the day for them


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I work full time as well, but also have the advantage that I work for my family so I can stop home when needed. When the pups were babies I would always go home and check on them....but now that they are a little older I don't find the need to be running home to check them. They have the pishpad, lots of toys, and of course each other. They seem to do just fine! The best part of my day is when I walk thru the door and see their excitement!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515387
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FLUFFING KIDDING SHE IS RIGHT! Believe me.

 
Melanie


----------



## ChrisJennAndBella (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife & I both work full time. I usually work from 7:30 - 4:00 or so with an hour lunch, and my wife works 10:00 - 9:00 generally. We plan our breaks so that Bella is only alone for 3 hours or less. We just feel better with 3 hours, 4 tops. I'm sure that Bella would be fine longer if needed but there's just something about seeing her run around free that we like, hrm, wonder why  

Only each owner & their dog can know what works for them. Each family is different, so as long as what you are doing works then I see no problem with it.


----------



## swelteringelk (Feb 12, 2008)

This really makes me feel bad about my schedule (6:30-5 usually) 5 days a week. With my career, it can't really be helped. I love what I do and I love my Norman. As far as I can tell, Norman doesn't mind it so much. We play before I leave and after I get back. He has a whole basket of toys, many of which are out by the time I get home. He has food, water, and a pad just in case. Once I'm home, he's inseparable.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This really makes me feel bad about my schedule (6:30-5 usually) 5 days a week. With my career, it can't really be helped. I love what I do and I love my Norman. As far as I can tell, Norman doesn't mind it so much. We play before I leave and after I get back. He has a whole basket of toys, many of which are out by the time I get home. He has food, water, and a pad just in case. Once I'm home, he's inseparable.[/B]


As long as it works for you and your baby, nobody should tell you it's 'wrong'!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This really makes me feel bad about my schedule (6:30-5 usually) 5 days a week. With my career, it can't really be helped. I love what I do and I love my Norman. As far as I can tell, Norman doesn't mind it so much. We play before I leave and after I get back. He has a whole basket of toys, many of which are out by the time I get home. He has food, water, and a pad just in case. Once I'm home, he's inseparable.[/B]



Oh good heavens, don't feel badly. I work up to 10-hour days. Mine are fine. During illnesses, I'm either home, or have a sitter. Other than that, they are home entertaining themselves, eating and sleeping. Trust me, mostly sleeping.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Don't they say that adult dogs sleep an average of 14 hours a day?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Don't they say that adult dogs sleep an average of 14 hours a day?[/B]



Oh that's a fact. My ex-husband slept at least that. ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------

